# Foxes and goats



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Guys,

Saw a fox run through my pasture today when I was spraying the fence line for the electric wire.  My donkey gets here tomorrow and my first goats come on Sunday.  No coyotes in the are but will foxes harm grown goats?  Will they harm kids?

I think I've heard they will go after the babies but not grown goats?

Thanks guys!


----------



## RPC (Jun 2, 2011)

They may go after the kids but foxes themselves are small so I would think even a mother goat could protect their young from them but not sure. Hopefully the donkey will take care of the fox before its a problem. Has the donkey ever been with goats? If not be careful some don't like goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)

We have never had problems, and I have seen several in the field. But I am sure if they were hungry enough and the baby was small enough or just born, they could do some damage.     I think what makes a fox less dangerous, is they don't hunt in groups like dogs, and coyotes do.  I am sure an adult goat could fairly easily defend her baby from just one fox. I know the does can sure work over my dog, if she isn't carefull and comes to close to the babies.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  Yeah, the donkey has been with goats and done fine before so hopefully she'll be good with them.  Got her out there today and she is a sweetheart.  I'm hoping all goes well when the "new" goats arrive.

We don't have a coyote problem out here where the farm is so hopefully all will be good.  Good to hear that the does will try and protect their young themselves as well.  From all the stuff I've heard, it sounded to me like they would not really even protect at all so you needed the dog or a donkey for that very reason.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my, let your family dog in with your goats and get ready, my dogs have learned to stay clear.  We were working on some of the goats in the barn this winter, and our 6 month puppy slipped into the gate and I didn't notice it. All I know is I just barely made out a blur coming at me full speed and slammed right into me, hurling me up against the feeder. When the puppy saw the doe coming she took refuge behind my legs. I took the brunt of it.   

I was sure a few years ago my 70 lb lab was going to fall over dead from a hit she took from one of our does.  The dog learned to make a much wider circle around the goats, and to not investigate the babies.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 4, 2011)

Now that's great to hear!  I'm glad the does are protective as well, awesome!  I just hadn't heard that yet.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Some breeds are much more protective then others, the Boer and Kikos are quite protective, Saanens not a whole lot, they will tolerate more, Alpines and Nubians I have had were pretty protective.

Be sure to introduce your donkey to the goats.


----------

